# We Did It! Boofs and Mr Boofs Got Married!



## booflebump

6 weeks today ladies and I will be a Mrs!! Eeeeeeek! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

We are getting there with the last minute details and I am still feeling relatively calm. I probably could have done without all the rubbish at work and whatnot but it could have been worse and we are out the other side of that now.

My to-do list as it stands at the moment is

- Kids party packs, and make up clues for an easter egg hunt to keep them busy during the reception drinks
- Ladies Loo basket
- Emergency kit to be kept in the small bedroom we get for storing stuff etc next to the ballroom - painkillers, plasters, hairspray, deoderant, kerbies, safety pins, make up, perfume, face wipes etc
- Gift for Mr Boofs
- Find bridal underwear
- Final dress fitting
- Break shoes in
- Do table plan when all rsvps are in
- Meet with florist
- Pay everyone
- Last confirmations with all suppliers
- Get bridesmaid to pick up their dresses after final fitting
- Visit family before the big day
- Rehearsal
- Pick up marriage schedule
- Hair cut
- Beauty appointments

Think that's it for now - will keep updating as and when stuff is done (and when I think of more things to add!)

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

omg!!! its soo close now! xx


----------



## twiggy56

im so jealous!! Wish it was me writing this thread! :hissy:

So close now m'dear...list doesnt seem too scary either! :dance:


----------



## booflebump

The list isn't too bad is it? Mr Boofs paid the videographer and photographer today. I think it gave him another one or two grey hairs poor thing x


----------



## booflebump

Off wedding shopping today - hip flasks for the best men, and some of the emergency/ladies loo kits as well while we are at it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ooh ive been thinking of emergency kits- but i think the hotel will have everything we need!


----------



## booflebump

I'm sure mine will as well, I'm just a fusspot and like my own stuff. For the ladies loo, we have got so far

Plasters
Hairspray
Kerbies
Can of deoderant
Mints
Tissues

And I got cotton buds, paracetamol, antihistamines, plasters, blister pads, hairspray, spare deoderant, blotting papers, and mints for my kit to be in the room next to the ballroom so it's close at hand :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

blinking ek! They only thing ill be getting is shine blot papers and make up setting spray x


----------



## booflebump

:haha: Packing light isn't my forte! That doesn't include the make up I've got as well, but thats just lipstick/blush/powder. :thumbup: x


----------



## honeybee2

crikey thats alot of things to remember but your on ball!!


----------



## booflebump

Trying anyway honeybee, trying :haha: I can see there being a lot of things packed in to big boxes and then given to bridesmaids/parents to take them with them to the venue when we go on the Friday x


----------



## honeybee2

ill be doing the same thing. Ive booked the honeymoon suite the night before so I can take up everything on Thursday and leave it in the room overnight. Then Im going back to stay with my MOH at my MIL's house because its very big and posh and she has a big but varied alcohol stash hahaha!!!


----------



## booflebump

:haha: That's a good plan. i'm staying at the venue the night before with my mum and dad, bridesmaids, and some of our guests are staying the two nights as well so that will be nice :thumbup: My folks live about an hour from the venue, and my flat's too small for getting ready so decided that staying was the best option xxx


----------



## honeybee2

we live an hour away too but I have to because the only hair dresser I trust feels it is better to do my hair in familiar light and surroundings x


----------



## booflebump

Familiar to her or you? I had such bother getting a wedding hair hairdresser I liked x


----------



## booflebump

Just ordered some photoframes so I can get started on my centrepieces, hopefully they will be alright. Going to sand them down and paint them for a vintage feel x


----------



## booflebump

39 days sounds a lot scarier than 40! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

wow boofs, you're in the thirties!!!! :shock:

Ahhh!


----------



## booflebump

Ahhh indeed! :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Thats so exciting, im jealous :haha:

What bits you guna do this week?


----------



## booflebump

Wedding underwear, wedding day candle for in the room, perfume, make-up, update rsvp returns list, and florist meeting at the weekend :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: So exciting! You feeling nervous? x


----------



## booflebump

Surprisingly no. I think there's something wrong with me, I feel very calm! xxx


----------



## Scamp

Thats a good thing :thumbup:
I'm bricking it already, can't wait to get married but I hate people looking at me, makes me really nervous :blush: x


----------



## twiggy56

Did you steal a portion of Pops' ridiculously calm bridal attitude?! :haha:

Sounds like all manageable bits this week! I had my florist meeting the other weekend but turns out I cant have the flowers for the centrepieces as my humanist is costing so much :nope:

What style are you thinking of your bouquet?


----------



## booflebump

Lots of white flowers Twiggs, roses, hydrangeas, sweetpea, in a hand-tied bouquet. Then the girls will probably have white and dusky pink/lilac :thumbup:

And I'm hoping I have Pop's cool, calm exterior, ask me again in 38 days!

xxx


----------



## booflebump

I'm thinking along the lines of this range 

https://www.rigbyandpeller.com/Brands/Rigby_and_Peller/Vintage/b1314/r1529.aspx

I especially love the high waisted vintage pants - they are cute!


----------



## honeybee2

wow boofs- your bouquet sounds actually quite charming! xx


----------



## honeybee2

booflebump said:


> Familiar to her or you? I had such bother getting a wedding hair hairdresser I liked x

well familiar to her. Plus Brecon is so far away so its understandable. Shes the only one I trust with my hair. :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I hope that I'm as calm as you are when I have that amount of time to go! Well done for being so organized!


----------



## booflebump

Aww thanks honeybee, I think that's a compliment lol :haha: xxx

Tiff, I'm sure I'll crack soon, it's all too calm at the minute! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

booflebump said:


> Aww thanks honeybee, I think that's a compliment lol :haha: xxx
> 
> Tiff, I'm sure I'll crack soon, it's all too calm at the minute! xxx

haha I didnt mean that to say I was expecting it to be horrid, just Im overally surprised how sweet it sounds! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

:haha: :kiss:

Probably something along these lines (not the colour bouquet in the last picture)

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/rae-1.jpg
 



Attached Files:







flowersrock.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 4









bouquets.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## honeybee2

oooooo thats beautiful, stunning! x


----------



## bunnyg82

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how frigging exciting! Can't believe how close it is now till your big, wonderful day eek xx


----------



## booflebump

Aww thanks lovely! And lovely to see you on Twitter too! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

oooh i think the bouquet is laaaavly!! Same kind of style im wanting...

Also, how awsome are those frilly pants?!


----------



## Tiff

Beautiful!!! I want the same!! Well, with red roses rather than white of course. No greenery, no baby's breath, just pretty flowers. LOVE the pictures!


----------



## booflebump

Thanks girls, will have to upload some more pics of stuff soon

https://www.ebonyrosedesigns.com/spring/33_ebonyrose.html

These are the bridesmaid dresses, but in purple (the darker shade)
 



Attached Files:







wr4-groupshots.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## booflebump

https://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad354/Booflebump/wr4-groupshots.jpg
Thats a better size x


----------



## booflebump

Frilly pants ordered last night :wohoo:

How are we all in wedding world this morning?

xxx


----------



## KittenKat

Yay for frilly knickers.

In wedding world this morning I am currently feeling, fat, frumpy and pee'd off with stuff non wedding like lol


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: Hope your day gets better :hugs:

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Eeeeeekkkk not long now!! Can't wait to know what dress you went for ;) xxx


----------



## booflebump

Morning all, how are we?

5 weeks today :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Unfortunately, we seem to have had a bit of snow out the road, so plans to visit the florist may be scuppered :grr:


----------



## honeybee2

tell that snow boofs!


----------



## booflebump

HB - I will! I think I need to get out there with my big wedding stick and tell it off! x


----------



## honeybee2

put on some white wellies and show them whos boss.


----------



## booflebump

Will my bright pink hunters do? I'm actually taking them with me to the wedding so i can stick them on if we go in to the woods for some couple shots x


----------



## honeybee2

i was thinking of doing that because if its raining or wet we need to go down a very steep hill to get to the lake and by the castle bit which Im a bit worried about!


----------



## booflebump

Wellies are a good plan then - you can get proper white wedding wellies, or there are some really cute polka dots ones which would look fab peeking out from under your dress x


----------



## honeybee2

ive got some gorgeous pink polka dot ones! xx


----------



## booflebump

Aww, they will be really cute xx


----------



## booflebump

Morning all!

We were meant to be doing some wedding supplier visiting today but that's not happening due to the snow :grr:

But have done some online wedding shopping - bespoke scented candles in a beautiful personalised votive for me and for gifts to the mums from www.nyan-nyan.co.uk The lady who owns it is doing a new blend of oils for the mums candles which is very kind of her

And i have also ordered some egg cups that match our wedding colours/theme for the kids - will pop some little mini chocolate eggs in them too as extra wee favours for them :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## princessellie

sounds brilliant babe, cant wait till i can say its 5 weeks, doubt i'll be as relaxed as you though haha x


----------



## booflebump

I'm surprising myself with the calmness! I was in more of a flap at this stage about my brothers wedding :haha: I'm sure it will come yet! x


----------



## princessellie

:rofl: its not like its important eh haha x


----------



## Redfraggle

booflebump said:


> I'm surprising myself with the calmness! I was in more of a flap at this stage about my brothers wedding :haha: I'm sure it will come yet! x

Mine didn't hit until about an hour before the service!!!!! Strangely calm in the whole run up. Didn't last long either. Just a few minutes. Then I realised it was too late if anything wasn't done/going wrong before I went back to being calm again.


----------



## booflebump

^^ Fingers crossed I'm like that :haha: xxx


----------



## booflebump

Morning all 

How are we?

Ordered these this morning https://www.shropshirepetals.com/shop/view/9_Special_offers/188_The_New_Shropshire_Box 

Going to get a basket too for my flowergirl xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ooo they look beautiful! Im hoping my guests will just bring their own confetti!


----------



## booflebump

Thanks HB - I'm just getting the 25 cones for the 110 people as some will take their own and not everyone will throw :thumbup: I'm getting lilac petals too xxx


----------



## twiggy56

In my mum and dads wedding video someone lobbed a huge handfull of rice into my mums face :rofl: Its hilarious to watch back...

Im wanting confetti cones but might take a bash at making my own, out of rolled up doilies with ribbon! :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

I'm not artistic in the slightest so won't be attempting any DIY :haha: Would end up glued to something x


----------



## booflebump

Bought some table name holders off ebay that arrived today - very nice! Will sell them on if anyone needs them :) xxx


----------



## princessellie

oh i didnt know guests would bring their own confetti, i bought some off ebay lol x


----------



## Tiff

We're not allowed to do confetti or rice here. Confetti for the mess, and rice because the birds eat it and then it swells in their stomachs and die. :neutral: Lovely, eh? :wacko:

We're allowed to do bubbles though. :roll:


----------



## booflebump

Not even natural petals Tiff? Thats a bit mean. But bubbles are very cute! xxx


----------



## Lisa84

We aren't allowed confetti either otherwise we get £150 clean up bill :( Doesn't seem right a wedding without confetti xx


----------



## Tiff

booflebump said:


> Not even natural petals Tiff? Thats a bit mean. But bubbles are very cute! xxx

Not sure about natural petals if I'm honest, I imagine they'd be fine though... but its more the mess and clean up as its a golf course as well. :shrug: God forbid there's floaty flying things around the golfers! :haha:

Bubbles are definitely cute but maaaan, because its the only thing allowed they are so overdone! We're not doing anything like that, but I love the pictures of people with it!

Ack! 1 month!!! How exciting!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## booflebump

Bubbles are still a relatively new thing here, probably only in the last three years have they started being used a lot. I'm very excited about the one month mark, each day is going to fly now (hopefully!) xxx


----------



## booflebump

I realised I haven't actually told you all that much about the big day itself in here!

We are getting married in a Palladian Manor House which is apparently haunted by the ghost of a young lady who died there. Hopefully she will refrain from making an appearance at any point!

Myself, my maids, my folks, flowergirl and her family, and some friends are staying the night before the wedding, so we will have a flurry of bridal preperations before having a meal then retiring to our rooms. I will probably take my maids and my mum up to the bridal suite for a girly chat and present giving before bed time :) 

On the Saturday morning, the hairdresser and MUA are coming to us from 8am onwards, and the photographer and videographer arrive at around 11. Mr Boofs has a videographer that comes to him and follows him over to the venue. We get married at 1.30 so am hoping to be in my dress for 12.30 for pictures etc :thumbup: I've got two wonderful bridesmaid and a flowergirl, and a sweet little pageboy (if he's feeling in the mood on the day :haha:) who are collectively the best bridal party a girl could ask for.

A piper will play me from my room (having piped outside for the arrival of the guests), down the big staircase to outside the room we are getting married in. Couple of deep breaths, and the string quartet will start up, ready for my walk down the aisle with my Dad.

Then I get to marry my Boy! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: We are having a religious ceremony which will take around an hour, with some different little touches thrown in

After the ceremony, we have a champagne drinks reception with canapes while the string quartet plays to the guests and we slope off to have our photos done for an hour or so. The piper will play outside so if it's a nice day there will be some entertainment outside too

At around 4.30 we will start the line up, before every is seated for speeches and a sit down three course meal. We get piped in to the room by the piper which is always a fab moment when everyone is whooping and cheering at the new Mr and Mrs.

We have got bespoke wooden favours, personalised with our wedding details and guest names. We have personalised egg cups being made for the kids to fill with mini eggs as well, and have made up kid packs to keep them amused. i'm debating setting up an easter egg hunt to keep them busy during the drinks reception too. 

Table centres will be love quotes in frames, surrounded by candles and flowers

We have a dessert table being done by a local company who are going to personalise it to our wedding colours (macaroons, cupcakes, bon bons etc)

Our cake is a three tier fruit cake with a personalised cake topper made to our likeness (god knows how that will turn out! :haha:

While the room is being turned around for the evening reception, guests will be asked to do video messages for us, and to sign the guest book if they haven't already (before they get too drunk!)

For the evening dance, we have a band and a dj who will play alternately. Evening buffet will be served at around 10pm

Then we can party on till 1am, and long in to the night for those who are staying at the hotel if we so wish :thumbup:

I am so excited! xxx


----------



## Tiff

Sounds amazing! Can't wait for the pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

cant wait to see your pictures hun, its sound fantastic, lovely and swanky as my mum would say lol xx


----------



## booflebump

Aww thanks :flower: I will probably give you all the password so you can see the professional pics online x


----------



## Lisa84

Aww Boofs that sounds fab!! We are having a string quartet too which i am sooo excited about :) Your favours sound amazing and like you have given them loads of thought which i'm sure your guests will appreciate xxx


----------



## booflebump

Thank you Lisa, would you believe I found the girl who is making them on Facebook. She did some other bits and pieces for me than I asked her if she could do the favours (not her usual work) and she agreed. Very lucky! xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I love ebay!!! Coz i am making my own pocketfold invites i thought if they go well and look good i might consider giving it a go xx


----------



## honeybee2

sounds like an absolute dream! The venue is just gorgeous! Something I would pick! x


----------



## booflebump

Morning all, 

How are we?

Things to do today are order Mr Boofs present for the day :thumbup: I got gift bags matching my colour scheme yesterday to put everyone's gifts in to. 

Also going to go get some perfume for my bridesmaids as well

This weekend is one of beautification! Eyelash tint and perm in the morning, and then microdermabrasion in the afternoon, followed by lunch with a friend :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Boofs it sounds exquisite, best word to describe it! Cant wait to see the pics...everything you'v done sounds like it will come together amazingly...

Love the little touches...the desert table made me instantly hungry :haha:

Sounds like you have such a fun weekend ahead of you! Im SO looking forward to getting pampered, its such a treat for me...im usually an unglamorous mummy! :dohh:

What/how are you doing your bridesmaids gifts?


----------



## booflebump

Thank you lovely :hugs:

I got the girls Swarovski necklaces which they have already as they were there when I bought them, but will put their candles, personalised card and perfume in the gift bag, and give it to them on the Friday night when we are having some girly time up in the bridal suite :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## booflebump

4 weeks today :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Got my lashes done this morning, and off shortly to get my microdermabrasion. Then lunch and home to chill out and relax!

What are we all up to?

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

just had a lovely day relaxing in the sun. My stepnan died last night so i took the kiddies out for my mum. xx


----------



## booflebump

Oh HB, sorry to hear that :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ooh thanks, we wernt close but Im just being there for my family!!! 

I want my lashes done too!!! how long do they last? x


----------



## booflebump

That's very good of you :hugs:

Tint lasts for 4 weeks, and the perm lasts for 8, so depending on how it is holding up, I might go get another tint before the big day :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

im so dim, what does one get their lashes tinted for? :blush: Is it just like permanent make-up? So you dont have to wear mascara?

Aww boofs sounds like your day has been bliss!

Honeyb sorry to hear about your stepnan :hugs: Nice you are there for your family...

and omg *4 WEEKS?!* :shock:


----------



## booflebump

Tinting is just to enhance the lashes. I have dark hair, but the roots of my eyelashes are quite fair. Now they have been tinted, they look like I have mascara on, and the perm makes them look like they have been curled :thumbup: I got a nice hand massage and head massage too while I was laying getting it done, which was very nice!

I know twiggs - 4 weeks - eeeeek! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Scary biscuits xxx


----------



## twiggy56

oh that sounds lush!! I want one now :haha: I need curled lashes! Think im going to have to fake it with the lashes on the day...mine are pitiful! Abigails got better lashes than me *huff*

Its even scarier when you see no months on your ticker and just 27 days!!! Ahhh!


----------



## booflebump

I know - although my ticker seems to be a day out? Mmm, will have to rectify that! 

Ok, made a new ticker and it stills says 26 days, obviously it counts up to the day before x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh Boofs it sounds amazing :cloud9: I cant wait to see videos and photos :kiss: x


----------



## booflebump

Thank you sweetie :happydance: It's all terribly exciting xxx


----------



## Jin

Booflebump, your wedding sounds amazing. No wonder you are :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Thank you :hugs: I hope it all comes together on the day, but as long as the important bits are done, the details are insignificant in the grand scheme of things! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Morning lovelies

I'm at home poorly! Hopefully I will be feeling better very soon, too busy to be sick!

Venue has emailed the final invoice over - eeeek! 

Need to phone a dressmaker and book my flowergirl in for a fitting, she will only be getting her dress the week before the wedding and will need a bigger size than her age, but it will probably be too long for her. So we need to book an appointment now rather than trying to get one the week of the wedding!

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

ahh no! :hugs: Poor Boofs :nope:

We'v had a bit of a dilemma with flower girl dress sizes too...its so hard when they are young as they can take a sudden growth spurt and be the next size up within a month!! :wacko:

We'v gone for a size bigger for abigail incase she decides to ruin mummys plans and sprout :haha: naughty child :growlmad: Its got a bow on the back though so can be taken in at the waist considerably! 

How was your microdermabrasion? Iv signed up for groupon now, iv been jealous of all these fab deals everyones been getting!! :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

Microdermabrasion was fab :thumbup: It makes such a huge difference. I have another facial next Friday, then one the week after so hopefully my skin will be glowing. I've gone back on the pill as well as my next AF was going to fall on my wedding day grr: Don't know how I managed to mess the timings of that one up!) and that will hopefully improve it as well

My flowergirl (well, she's more junior bridesmaid) is 9 and is growing at a rate of noughts! Going to buy her a age 11 and age 12 and then hopefully one of them will fit :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Hey hun when i used to be due on when i was doing anything special or going on holiday i used to take a few days worth off pill and then stop. That usually made my period come not long after so i was clear for when i was actually due xx


----------



## honeybee2

been thinking of this alot- what if im due on my wedding day or honeymoon? Im not sure they'll allow me to take the pill while on metformin? x


----------



## booflebump

I'm not sure HB. There is a hormone you can get from the doctor for 5 days to prevent a period, you might be able to use that? x


----------



## honeybee2

humm, ill ask!


----------



## Jin

I need to ask about something like this too. Been looking through my diary and I will be due on just after the wedding which is probably when we will be on honey moon.


----------



## booflebump

Yeah, you don't want to have AF when you are on your honeymoon, that wouldn't be much fun xxx


----------



## honeybee2

sorry, a bit of TMI from me, but that doesnt really worry my OH. Im more worried about being in a wedding dress and cramping, being miserable and having to change every hour because Im always heavy :cry:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: It definately is going to be hard enough being in a big frock and trying to go to the loo in that full stop, without adding that problem in to the mix. Sorry to hear you suffer so much hb :hugs:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ooo boofs! I really need to stop whinging! I dont usually whinge haha! I bet people are getting fed up of my problems now! 

Im actually usually a care free person and just gets on with things but I do like to share my experiences with other people on here. hahaha!


----------



## booflebump

You don't whinge silly :kiss:


----------



## MrsVenn

Sorry to hijack, you can take Northisterone, very low dose of progesterone. 3 tablets a day will keep the bleeding away ;) It doesn't mess up your cycles and I didn't experience any side effects when I took it.


----------



## MrsVenn

Ah just seen HB you're om metformin, ask the GP about Northisterone.


----------



## MrsVenn

You feeling better Boofs? xxx


----------



## booflebump

3 weeks tomorrow!

Have been so poorly ick this week that I haven't got much done! Hopefully next week will be better!

xxx


----------



## Tiff

Feel better soon hun! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Florist sorted today. One large handtied posy of white flowers for me, two smaller ones for the bridesmaids, a wrist corsage for the flowergirl and two mums, buttonholes for the men in the bridal party, two pedestal arrangements for in the ceremony room, a top table arrangement, thank you bouquets for during the speeches and then tall silver candelabras with candles and trailing greenery around them for our table centres :thumbup:

20 days to go! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

o boofs- that sounds magical!


----------



## booflebump

Thanks chick. Going to the engravers today to get the best mens hip flasks done, and buy a nice pen for the guest book :thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

sounds like my florist bill! Just out of interest how much was your total for flowers? Iv got a very similar list to yours and just wanted to compare!

Boofs I cant get over you have 18 days on your ticker, im going to be FREAKING MY BEANS when I see 18 DAYS on my ticker!! :shock: :wohoo:

I also might go through your journal and try and make a list of the bits you'v done the past month as your attention to detail is fantastic! :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Aww thanks Twiggs :blush: If you want any help with anything, you know you can just drop me a message on Facebook.

My florist breaks down as this 

Brides bouquet - £50

Bridesmaids - £35 x 2

Flowergirl corsage - £15

Mums corsages - £10 x 2

Buttonholes - £6 x 7 

Pedestals - £90 x 2

Top table arrangement - £90

Large silver candelbras and greenery - £10 each x 11

= £570 

Then another £100 for the thank you bouquets 

We could probably do without the pedestals, but I wanted something for the ceremony room just to add detail. My florist works from home, but I went to a local florist who quoted £100 for my bouquet, £50 per bridesmaid etc which was just silly xx


----------



## Lisa84

oooo Boof that sounds just like what i am having too. I'm having Candleabras for centre pieces with either flowers entwined or greenary £10 each sounds a bargain for those. I can't find them for anything less than £30 each! xx


----------



## booflebump

It is a bit of a bargain. With a flower arrangement, they would have been £40 xx


----------



## booflebump

Evening all

Busy day of wedding-ness here. 

Wedding perfume bought - Miss Dior Cherie EDP. Smells divine

Flowergirl present bought - sparkly butterfly necklace

Present for Mr Boofs - bought at last, hurrah!

Seating plans done - the table plan was done last week, but we had to decide who was sitting next to who, so that's all done now

Just need to get a present for my brother who is being an usher now :thumbup: My confettie arrived today with the cones, which is another thing off the list. Getting there slowly but surely!

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Wow, lots of things coming together there Boofs, you must be bouncing off the walls now! Do you know what hubby is getting you?xxx


----------



## booflebump

He bought me a beautiful diamond necklace to wear on the day last year, which has been sitting in it's box just screaming to be worn :happydance:

Still don't have my old, borrowed or blue yet! My mum was asking about it at the weekend, so I hope she will help me out with that x


----------



## MrsVenn

Ooo wonderful!

Ooooo do you need ideas or what we all had? xxx


----------



## booflebump

Yes please, that would be fab :thumbup: xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Ok this is what I had:

Something blue - stitched a blue rose on to my garter
Something borrowed - I wore my mum's pearl necklace and earrings
Something new - pretty much everything I had on but I chose my shoes ;) 
Something old - my knickers.. no only joking, I wore a broach on my cream shrug that was my Great Grandmother's. I gave it to my mum to look after after about an hour though as I was too scared to wear it, hehe.

Things like jewellery, garters, perfume, shoes, bag can be any of those things. I would have had blue toenails if I couldn't come up with anything else as you couldn't see my feet, hehe. The something old is quite hard, I had originally thought of an old (clean!) hanky my dad used to tie in 4 knots and plonk on my head as a toddler because I wouldn't wear hats but then prefered the broach.


----------



## MrsVenn

A blue bit of ribbon to tie around your ankle is always an option too :thumbup: The old and coloured bits are the hardest I think.. xxx


----------



## booflebump

Thanks lovely! I think I might get a garter with a blue bit on it, then it will just be old and borrowed left. My mum knows I've got my jewellery sorted, but she might, or my nan might have a brooch or pin that I could use on my bouquet or in my dress. I will see what I'm offered, don't really want to ask outright if you know what I mean? xxx


----------



## booflebump

Dress trying on day today :happydance:


----------



## MrsVenn

Yeah I completely understand, my mum was the one who came up with the broach idea for me :) Oooo how exciting!!!! I want to go dress trying on, hehe. xxx


----------



## booflebump

Mrs V - are you on FB? Will add you so you get first glance @ wedding pics if you like? x


----------



## MrsVenn

Ooo yes please!!! Wow, thanks Boofs!


----------



## booflebump

MrsVenn said:


> Ooo yes please!!! Wow, thanks Boofs!
> 
> I'm Shula Venn (should be the only one ;), if you can't find me let me know. xxx

From some reason, I had Senga in my head! Will add you now xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

:rofl: Well that's a first, usually I get Sheila ;) xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Just accepted!! Hello ...! nice to know your real name, hehe. xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Eeeee! Dress trying on :happydance:

Let us know how you get on! I think I will get crazy butterflies when I try on my dress so close to the day...is this the last fitting?

Are your confetti cones good? Im going to try and find some doilies to do a trial run of making mine, duno what to fill them with though until I ask the venue if we're allowed any at all :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Oooh and check you out now Mrs Mod :wedding: :haha:


----------



## booflebump

:haha:

Yup, it's the last one - eeep. Hopefully it fits well and we don't need to start faffing about. I have lost 11lbs so all glimpses of back fat should be gone!

Confetti cones are lovely. I got the natural petal confetti to go with it as it won't stain and is biodegrable too, which should be ok with the venue. Should actually check....:dohh:


----------



## twiggy56

aww the last one!! :yipee: Will you try on all your accessories with it or have you done that already? So you will see what the whole thing will look like together?

Yeah my venue was funny about the chinese lanterns (I even suggested the biodegradable ones) and she said no cause it will frighten the cows and sheep :haha: as its surrounded by farm land...so im not taking any chances with confetti :dohh:


----------



## Lisa84

oooo we are having chinese lanterns and never even thought that the venue might not allow them. I best check too. I hope they do coz it really pisses me off that i can't have confetti xx


----------



## twiggy56

Yeah its a bit disheartening as I love the chinese lanterns, but they did say if I got an equivalent to float on the water they would do that for me as they would have to fish them out again but said they wouldnt mind :haha: (que the Bridezilla looks from the venue planner :blush:)

But at the same time I can understand as a big floating light might frighten a cow :rofl:


----------



## Lisa84

They are screwed if a plane comes over then lol


----------



## xLaurax

Awww boofs its so exciting :D

Can't believe how quickly this has come around, your day sounds like it will be truely amazing!! xxxxx


----------



## honeybee2

we're having 50 chinese lanterns- think theyre a great alternative to fireworks!


----------



## booflebump

Dress fits like a glove! :wohoo: :wohoo: The lady did my bustle while I was in the dress, and showed my bridesmaid how to pin it up on the day. Tried it on with my shoes, veil and necklace too. So pleased with it. The shop lady gave me a hug as I was leaving and that nearly set me off in tears - I think the emotional stage is kicking in! 

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww how lovely was that of the shop lady!! :cry: Id have cried, im a crier :rofl:

Must make it so real, especially trying everything on all together :cloud9: And the fact that in just over 2 weeks it'l be for real...awww! Makes me so excited for you!!


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance: Yey for the dress fitting :)

ooo can't wait to see your pics xx


----------



## booflebump

On the garter hunt today - easier said than done it would seem. Need to phone one online store and see if they can get something to me quicker than the three weeks lead time stated on the website.....if you don't ask, you don't get xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Thread title says 16 days but ticker says 15...

So im saying :yipee: anyway!! :wohoo:

Edit: posted at the same time, great minds? :haha: What about you just get any garter and sew something blue onto it? Like a little blue bow or a flower that you could pick up at a crafts/jewellery shop?


----------



## booflebump

I'm thinking I might do that Twiggs :thumbup:

It's 2 weeks on Saturday, so think the ticker must count down to the day before, then say wedding day or something on the actual day :shrug: 

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

When I got my 'I Do' gem sticker things for my shoe I also found ones that do a blue bow for your shoe too, like this...maybe you could stick it on your garter instead?
 



Attached Files:







something blue bows etsy.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## honeybee2

ooo thats gorge!! ^^^


----------



## twiggy56

really good idea arent they? I saw this after I got my 'I Do' gems but think if id seen this first I would have gone with it! :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

i cant believe its soooo soon! So glad the dress fits. Im having a 3rd fitting in a few weeks when I loose a few more lbs xx


----------



## booflebump

That is sweet! I'm thinking maybe having a blue hankie might be cute too, but think I will go get some of the 'I Do' crystals for on my shoes.

I'm so glad the dress fits too - alterations would have been so expensive that I would have stopped eating to avoid them :haha: 

Mr Boofs was laughing at me when I told him that I nearly made myself cry thinking about walking down to the ceremony room with my dad and the piper playing....it wasn't funny at the time! :blush:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww :cry: That'l really make me cry...when my dad and I do the car journey alone to the venue, and when he kisses you and steps back, I just think thats such an emotional symbolic moment, infact, i'l just be a mess the whole day :dohh: :haha:

Think Mr boofs needed a swift slap for being such a bloke about it :haha:


----------



## booflebump

I'll get him back - writing his speech made him cry, and he has already said he will cry for sure during the ceremony :haha: We are a bit of an emotional pair. My dad is a man of few words, which is a good thing as if he said anything nice to me, that would just set me off. His role is to be strong and silent!

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

See if my dad breaks down, I will literally need someone to piece me back together!! I'l be a wreck! :wacko:

J isnt really emotional but has said he will no doubt cry during the vows and when he first sees me coming down the isle to him...and my dad's usually not emotional but I think he will be as he cried when I told him J had proposed :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

Oh bless your dad, I feel teary at the thought of him crying. It's official, I think we are the biggest pair of saps in here! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Guilty :blush:

As I said, im a crier :haha:

I thought maybe I should try not look at him in the eye when he kisses me and steps back but then i dont know if I would regret not remembering the moment? 

Oh god, i'l sob my way through my first dance too...im going to need someone to slap me and tell me to pull myself together (preferably not J _during_ the first dance though, that could be awkward :rofl:)


----------



## booflebump

Yeah, you don't want your groom telling you to get a grip halfway through your dance :haha: 

You know what, we might surprise ourselves and find that we are really cool and non-teary on the day.......and pigs might fly! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

:haha: If thats the case J will be telling me im not the woman he thought he was marrying! 

i.e. an emotional wreck! 

:rofl:


----------



## MrsVenn

Just caught up with everything! Wonderful news about the dress Boofs, have you got your designated wee partner? ;)

I'll tell you now, niether I nor hubby are teary people but when I walked down the aisle both of us nearly lost it. I couldn't look at hubby for the whole ceremony, I was that close.. brace yourself.

Then to add to matters, my dad who has never said a word of praise to me, the man who actually refused to walk me down the aisle (miserable git), who eventually did after my stepmum stopped talking to him, gave a speech and told me whole proud he was of me etc. and I'm not kidding, all of my friends were in tears. They know how much that meant to me and I have a few god awful pictures of us all afterwards.. 

My advice, knock back the champers and eat as much sugar as possible ;) It'll get you through it!! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Sugar and champagne - I can do that lovely! :thumbup: I've been reading my vows lost to try and numb myself to the words, but I know that on the day that if the tears come, they are going to come and I will just have to do my best to cry prettily! xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Lol!! Practice crying gracefully without any snorting, snot showing, mascara running.. good luck with that :rofl:


----------



## booflebump

^^^ I get the feeling that's exactly what is going to happen :haha: 

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Haha!! Nah, you'll be fine, just don't use your veil as a hanky ;) 

Righteo, we're off up to bed now and will be out until Sunday so hope that whatever you have planned over the weekend goes well and I'll catch up with all the goings on when we're back. Take care sweetie, xxx


----------



## booflebump

Night night lovely, take care :kiss:


----------



## honeybee2

haha your veil as a hanky! I cry at adverts I dont know how Ill cope doing my vows- my OH is insists that he wont cry. Ive bet him £50 he will.


----------



## twiggy56

MrsVenn said:


> I'll tell you now, niether I nor hubby are teary people but when I walked down the aisle both of us nearly lost it. I couldn't look at hubby for the whole ceremony, I was that close.. brace yourself.
> 
> Then to add to matters, my dad who has never said a word of praise to me, the man who actually refused to walk me down the aisle (miserable git), who eventually did after my stepmum stopped talking to him, gave a speech and told me whole proud he was of me etc. and I'm not kidding, all of my friends were in tears. They know how much that meant to me and I have a few god awful pictures of us all afterwards..
> 
> My advice, knock back the champers and eat as much sugar as possible ;) It'll get you through it!! xxx

This has made me even more sure i'm going to be a sobbing mess! :haha: I had actually forgotten about my dad doing a speech, think he'l be pretty cool-headed for that though as he is the CEO of his own company and does speeches to loads of people all the time! Duno about me though...:rofl:

Honeyb- make them really soppy so you make sure you get his £50! :haha:

Sugar and champers is something I can most definitely do!


----------



## booflebump

My mum is doing my speech, my dad is a man of such few words :haha: She will do a fab job though xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww I think thats lovely...it seems to be all about the dad (walking you up the isle, giving you away, doing the speech) but really my mum has actually been there for me (in a sense of talking daily) and being at abigail's birth, being the one that listens to my problems etc...

but she doesnt get as much recognition as my dad in the wedding...i thought about doing a little speechy bit for my mum myself...


----------



## booflebump

That would be lovely. We are doing flowers for the mums during the speeches, but you know, how can you really thank your mum for everything that they have done/do for you? it's hard! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I agree. ^^^ We're not giving them flowers. My MIL collects clogue gold and has a occassion (milestone) charm bracelet so we'll giv her a love heart charm as a symbol of her presence and help on our wedding day and I'm buying my Mum some diamond earings. Nothing expensive or flashy- £50 or something like that. My dad, I have no idea yet. Flowers are lovely but my mum doesnt appreciate them. Dont think we'll be doing a speech for them though- maybe a heartfelt card and present before everything kicks off- our love for family is very private and Id only make my Mum cry hahaha!


----------



## booflebump

I'm giving my mum and mil cards and a candle, plus a special gift for my mum either the day before or on the morning of the wedding :thumbup: The best men and bridesmaids will get theirs the day before/in the morning too. Traditionally, you are meant to present all the gifts to all the bridal party during the speeches :shock:


----------



## Lisa84

BOOFS!!!! I'm devasted!!! Michael Buble has gone and got himself married!! Not gonna come and declare his undying love now is he :cry: hahaha :rofl: xx


----------



## booflebump

^^ I know. It's a sad, sad day for women xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Did he get married TODAY?! :shock:


----------



## Tiff

I didn't know if it was real or an April Fools thing. I never trust any sort of "big announcement" on April Fools. :haha:


----------



## booflebump

2 weeks today :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## honeybee2

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Its so exciting I cant wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Ahhhh! 2 weeks, just two little itty bitty WEEKS!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## booflebump

I was saying to Mr Boofs that 2 weeks still feels like aaaaggggesss! I want it to be NOW! :rofl: Remind me of this when I'm running around next Thursday like a headless chicken and I'm complaining I need more time!

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

noted :winkwink:

Even the fact you can say 'next thursday'...like its just around the corner, shows how quick its going to go! 

Although it felt like that at the end of my pregnancy with Abigail, everyone kept telling me only 2 weeks more but that seemed even harder to wait for than 2 _months_ iyswim? Just because its close enough to be REAL now I guess?!


----------



## booflebump

I know exactly what you mean - when you get to this stage, you just want everything to happen now. It's like waiting for Christmas x 1000 :haha: 

Popped in to the jewellers today just to check how long my ring will take for a clean, it thankfully doesn't need a polish. It only takes an hour so only have to drop it in on the Thursday, then try to resist wearing it between then and the Saturday. Easier said than done! When my ring was away for my wedding ring to be made, I felt so lost without it!

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I know what you mean Boofs- my ring will need a clean and polish before but last time I took it in it took 2 weeks so Ill have to go a month wihout wearing it


----------



## booflebump

Oh no HB - I think I would cry! :hugs: xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I dont always wear mine anyway so i dont think it'll be that bad!!! Ill just slip it on the day off the wedding. Im so excited to wear my wedding ring!


----------



## booflebump

Me too! I've had it on twice this week, just so go 'aah' at it :haha: Going to get my mum to wear my engagement ring for the ceremony, then give it back to me for the signing of the register as my wedding ring can't really be worn on it's own since it's shaped to the engagement ring xxx


----------



## honeybee2

boofs ive just noticed your on your ovulation day are you still ttc? xxx


----------



## booflebump

Not for the past month, and probably not for another month or two yet. Just haven't bothered to change my ticker. We probably will be ntnp for a wee while :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

same as us then! I gave up on the ovulation kits ages ago last yr. It gets expensive and obsessive. Im meant to be starting this metformin, might just leave it untill nearer the wedding.


----------



## twiggy56

You'd want to be able to have champers on your wedding day too! And if you fell pregnant right before the wedding you'd be in the bloaty, crampy nauseous stage which would not be a good bridal look :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

very true twiggles!


----------



## booflebump

This is very true Twiggs - I don't fancy morning sickness in my frock :haha:

Sun is shining here -think I might go and put another polite request in to the weather gods!

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

Its a shame because that is the one thing we cannot control or change. The weather recently has been very good for this early in the year. May and June seem to be very dry and warm. I'm not sure why August sounded like such a good month to marry in because I think its actually meant to be one of the wettest seasons.


----------



## booflebump

August can be temperamental - it's my birthday month and sometimes it's scorching, sometimes it's a bit blah. TBH, the weather will just do what it wants, as long as it doesn't affect people getting there, then I will take it as it comes (with my pink wellies and a brolly on standby!)


----------



## honeybee2

Exactly. I hope its okish so we can have outdoor photos though!


----------



## booflebump

^^ Thats my biggest concern, I desperately want to go out in to the forest and get some pics taken there as I've seen beautiful shots my photographer has done in the woods at previous weddings and I want *footstamp* :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

2 weeks!!! im so jealous!!! how much have you still got to do? x


----------



## honeybee2

hahah! you want!!!!!! thats hilarious xx


----------



## booflebump

:rofl: I think that's my first foot stamp in my wedding planning :haha:

PrincessEllie - not much! Pay for my cake, have the rehearsal, buy a flowergirl dress, have a facial, buy cards for my folks, pack, have a haircut, meet the petsitter, pick my dress up, go to the hotel, get my nails done, get married! :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Wow how good are you. I'm over a year away and i have had about 5 footstamps already lol xx


----------



## Tiff

OMG I can't believe you are SO close to being in *SINGLE DIGITS*!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Eeep! It's getting a bit scary now. Have been sat watching wedding highlights of one of the local videographers and getting myself all teary :dohh: I am a complete sap :rofl: Just need to get through this week at work - don't know how much use I'm going to be but I'll be there!


----------



## princessellie

aww youre so close!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## booflebump

12 more sleeps!

Today I finally got our wedding day pj's for myself and my bridesmaids ordered :thumbup: Have got my something blue, and something new sorted, and me and my mum have had a good thought for my old and borrowed, I just need to phone my Nan :thumbup:

Stationary lady is ready for the table plan to go over at the end of the week, then we can pick it up next wednesday along with the orders of service and table names :happydance:

Just off to the phone to my bridesmaid, she is travelling up from England so that's us all organised with the plan for the weekend!

:wohoo:


----------



## twiggy56

11 DAYS!! :wohoo:

Aww what did you get for 'wedding day pjs'?! Thats lovely!

Did your friend arrive safely?


----------



## booflebump

Got these https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...dcrumb=Home~Lingerie~Nightwear+&amp;+slippers

Wanted something soft and comfy, and easy to get on and off. I hate silky, satin stuff against my skin so couldn't go for the traditional silk dressing gown :thumbup:

Just ordered my flowergirl dresses now :thumbup: :wohoo: 

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Oh I didnt even think of the morning of the wedding pj's! :wacko: 'spose you'l be getting ready in them, hair and make-up before dress goes on, pics in them....Oh I never even thought! *frantically adds to extensive list* :haha:

Although silk really isnt my thing either, will find some comfy 'nice' ones, all my pj's are mix and match odd things :dohh:

Yay for flower girl dress! What one did you go for?


----------



## booflebump

Yup, with the photographer and videographer all coming round early we needed something half decent and presentable! :haha: Didnt want to be sat in my old pants :rofl:

Flowergirl dress is from John Lewis https://www.johnlewis.com/179257/Style.aspx 

She picked it, so I know she will be happy with it! xxx


----------



## honeybee2

oh my! that dress is beautiful!!!


----------



## slb80

What a beautiful dress! xx


----------



## twiggy56

aww bless her, its gorgeous :cloud9:

I didnt even give it a thought but we'l be getting photos taken from early in the morning/getting ready so it completely makes sense! Iv got it on my 'still to get' list now...:thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

My bridesmaids handily pointed out we will need lunch before the ceremony too, otherwise we could be going from 730-5 without food :dohh: Will have to organise a round of sandwiches for late morning xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aaaah! They are very good bridesmaids, I also wouldnt have thought of that...AND we have to leave an hour before the ceremony (so half 11-ish) to travel so id be starved come the 4 o'clock meal!


----------



## hopeandpray

The dress is lovely :cloud9: How old is your flower girl?


----------



## booflebump

She's an older flowergirl of 9, so technically a junior bridesmaid xxx


----------



## booflebump

Flowergirl dresses have arrived :thumbup: And my slippers, but no sign of the pj's yet. My garter is on its way too thankfully!

Paid for my sweetie table today, can't wait to see it and can't wait to see Mr Boofs face (it's a surprise!)

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww! How lovely! What sweeties are you having?

and yay for 10 days! Tomorrow you'l be in _single digits_ :shock:


----------



## booflebump

I have no idea! :haha: She is making it up with lilac, pink and ivory sweeties, macaroons and cupcakes :thumbup: I will send you a page suggestion on FB so you can see some pics of ones they have done before :kiss:

xxx


----------



## slb80

Oh you couldn't send it to me could you? As we are having a sweetie table now too, would be great for ideas x


----------



## booflebump

slb80 said:


> Oh you couldn't send it to me could you? As we are having a sweetie table now too, would be great for ideas x

Drop me a pm with your email and I will pop it across xx


----------



## slb80

Done, thank you x


----------



## princessellie

dress and jamas are both lush! i hadnt thought of wedding morning jamas either, gna add to my list aswell hehe x


----------



## slb80

Single figures now, so exciting x


----------



## booflebump

Thanks chick :flower:

Wedding pj's arrived :dance: Just waiting on my garter now :thumbup: Need to get some anti-shine powder from Boots, a present for my dad, and go on the sunbeds today. Just a short wee list!

xxx


----------



## slb80

Omg you close and almost everything is done. Must feel strange knowing in just over a week you will be a Mrs! Can't wait to see all your photos x


----------



## booflebump

It does feel really strange, I have been planning for so long and now it's nearly here. I swing from excitedness to calmness at least 300 times a day xxx


----------



## Mynx

:happydance: Single figures now!!! :happydance: 

I bet you cant wait!


----------



## twiggy56

single bloody figures boofs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so excited for you! 

Have you started practicing your 'down the isle walk' yet?! :haha:


----------



## booflebump

:haha: Not yet Twiggs, I think we will just do a slow walk in time to the music, savour the moment and try not to cry too much. 

I bought 18 packets of tissues in Tesco today - Kleenex was 6 pocket sized packs for £1, Will give one to everyone in the bridal party so there is always a tissue to hand!

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Crickey!!! I go away for a few days and it's upon us! WOW, how you feeling lovely?!! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Really excited, but really calm! I actually fell asleep during my facial today and woke up snoring :haha: :blush:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

I think i'l have to have a cheeky practice in the morning of the wedding when iv got all my makeup, hair and dress on! Gotta be done :haha:


----------



## booflebump

^^ Haha, I think so. I might have to go review my wedding morning timings and allow for aisle walk practice :haha:


----------



## MrsVenn

booflebump said:


> Really excited, but really calm! I actually fell asleep during my facial today and woke up snoring :haha: :blush:
> 
> xxx

:rofl: classy girl :winkwink: Stay calm, I was, seemed no point being a headless chicken xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Im one of those people that goes to the hairdressers totally knackered and falls asleep getting the head massage when they wash your hair :rofl:

What does your morning timings look like? Makes me get butterflies thinking about the morning of the wedding!


----------



## booflebump

8am - breakfast. Girls will come and have breakfast in the bridal suite with me

8.30am - Hairdresser arrives. First bridesmaid hair

9am - Second bridesmaid hair

9.30am - Mum blow dry

10am - Make up artist arrives. First bridesmaids make-up

10am - My hair

10.30 - Second bridesmaid make up

11am - Sandwiches arrive. Mum make-up. Flowergirl hair. Photographer and videographer arrive and start doing getting ready/detail shots

11.30 - My make-up

11.45/12 - Mum and bridesmaids get dressed

12/12.15 - I get dressed

12.30 Photos of me/parentals/girls

12.45 Photographer goes to get pics of boys/guests

1pm - Final touch-ups, last check of everything

1.15 - Bridesmaids/flowergirls go downstairs, get pageboy, wait with minister

1.25 - Piper comes up to room to get me and Mum and Dad and pipe me down. Mum then goes get seated. Pics, then it's time for....

1.30 - Ceremony!!


----------



## booflebump

Obviously that's all approx timings, but that's the basic plan for the morning so we all kinda know what we are doing! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

eeee! Does that not make you SO ecited reading that?! I put myself in your shoes and feel a rush of excitement reading "_Piper comes up to room to get me and Mum and Dad and pipe me down_" :yipee:

Thats going to be for real in like 8 days now!! 

I love the hustle and bustle of the wedding morning, i love the idea of all the bridesmaids around getting beautified and champagne and all the excitement...the morning itself is going to be such an event!!


----------



## booflebump

It really does make it all so, so, so real :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: I'm so looking forward to putting my music on, burning some nice candles, drinking champagne and preparing for the biggest day of my life!

xxx


----------



## Tiff

Eeeeeeek! I got all excited just reading that stuff too!!!! :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

:happydance: what music are you having for the morning? i think i need to get me something sorted aswell :) x


----------



## booflebump

I've just made up a playlist of my favourite oldies from my teen years and up to date chart stuff as well xxx


----------



## Mynx

Music definately has to be blaring out while getting ready! 

8 days!!! :happydance: 

I got tingles just typing that, I cant wait till I have 8 days to go lol!!!


----------



## booflebump

I've got everything from today all the way back to 5IVE, Steps and old Take That to remind me of school discos! xxx


----------



## Lisa84

OMFG 8 Days!!!

I hope the weather is as gorgeous as it has been this week :) xxx


----------



## slb80

I am getting excited for you just reading about you moring preparation plans! so exciting!


----------



## booflebump

Last day at work and my desk is covered in L-plates and balloons :dance:

Can't wait to get out of here!

xxx


----------



## FirstBean

I have just read your journal from the beginning and your wedding sounds great and you have been so organised. Bet you cant wait only 8 days to go. Will look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## booflebump

Aww thank you FB :hugs:

I got cupcakes, champagne and a wee surprise party this afternoon which was very nice :dance: Can't believe next time I will go back to work I will be a Mrs. It was also very fun to put my out of office on till April 26th...seems like forever away :wohoo:

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Ahhhhh 1 week to go!! 1 week!! Ahhhhhhhh! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

HOW unbelievably excited/nervous will you be this time next week?! 

AHHHH! :wohoo:


----------



## booflebump

Hello lovelies

6 days to go! :wohoo:

Had a fab day at my friends wedding yesterday - the sun shone and she looked beautiful! It actually has made me feel calmer about next week, I thought I was going to be really tearful but I wasn't too bad actually!

xxx


----------



## Mynx

Aww glad you had a good time hun :) 

Just think, this time next week, you'll be married!!! :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Eep! Today was the last time I will wake up on a Sunday as a Miss! I have real butterflies today.....don't know if thats maybe a touch hangover related too though!


----------



## booflebump

5 days!!!

5 short days! :wedding: :wohoo: :wedding:

Scary biscuits! 

Having a nice relaxing morning so far, and then going out for lunch with Mr Boofs mum later on :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Mynx

YAY!!! 5 days eh! I'd be a bundle of nerves by now! I'd have no nails left and clumps of hair all over the floor :rofl: 

Hope you have a good lunch today hun :) x


----------



## honeybee2

I hope you enjoy the day!! xx


----------



## Arlandria

WOW, only 5 days to go!! YAY!!

What have you gotta do/got planned for this week? xxx


----------



## booflebump

This week runs as follows...

Tomorrow - wait in for deliveries, Mr Boofs goes for a kilt fitting, make up a bag per table with favours, kids packs, egg cups, decorations etc

Wednesday - hair cut, pick up stationary, pick up marriage schedule from registrar, meeting at venue, and go see flowergirl and get her to try on her dresses. 

Thursday - meet pet sitter, get ring cleaned, waxing, pick up bridesmaid from train, rehearsal at venue, dinner with bridal party, pack

Friday - pick up dress, go to venue, get nails done, have dinner with family, relax

Saturday - get married!!


----------



## honeybee2

your week sounds so exciting! Ill be working even the day before my wedding day!!!! But I finish at 3:30pm each day so its not that bad really!


----------



## Mynx

Wow that's a jam packed week! Still, it'll keep you busy and it'll go so fast you wont know what day of the week it is!


----------



## Arlandria

Oooo its so exciting!! This week will go so fast!! :D


----------



## slb80

wow you have a busy week! but a fun filled one:)

I only have the day before off work, I hope I can fit everything in.


----------



## princessellie

i cant believe you have less than a week to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

:happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Oh my goodness hunny!!! SO excited for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cherry22

congrats!!! exciting!!!xxx


----------



## booflebump

Hello lovelies

How are we all today?

I've taken delivery of my personalised wooden eggcups for the kids at the wedding, just waiting in on one more recorded delivery thing today, then we are off to let the boys try on their kilts again to make sure all is well before taking them home :thumbup:

Went on the sunbed yesterday and nuked myself :dohh: Went to a different tanning salon and didn't realise how hot their beds were. Coming up a nice colour now though, but won't be doing that again!

xxx


----------



## Arlandria

Hopefully it'll calm down a bit and you'll have that 'healthy' glow! I'm sure you'll look radiant anyway :)

Hope this weather holds out for you!! :) xx


----------



## Kte

Oops. At least your coming up a nice colour :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

oooooopf!!!!! dangerous! I hope your skin will be ok!


----------



## Jin

Wow, you must be so excited now. Not long to go at all!!! :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Panic over - the redness is gone and I'm just a nice golden colour now :thumbup: Thank god, that could have been a bit of a problem!

Kilts all tried on and picked up - got a bit teary seeing Mr Boofs looking so handsome in his!

We went out for tea tonight at the hotel where we had our first date :cloud9: Full circle you could say!

xxx


----------



## princessellie

awww thats lush :D im glad everything is falling into place, i cant even imagine how im gna be feeling at only a few days to go but im pretty convinced i'll be nowhere near as calm and collected as you haha x


----------



## booflebump

I think I am starting to feel more emotional as the week goes on, but in a good way if you know what I mean? Have given my mum a shopping list tonight of things to get since I don't have time to get to the shops between now and Sat - thankfully she is very obliging! xxx


----------



## Tiff

I don't think I'll be as calm either! I can't believe you are getting married in 3 freaking DAYS!!! (Well technically 4 as you guys are in The Future compared to me... but I'm going by your time. :haha:)


----------



## dani_tinks

hey hun :hugs: so nearly there! how exciting :) I bet you are getting emotional. I watched a friends wedding video yesterday and burst into tears. Can't wait to say my vows! xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

I am TOO excited for you!

Can't wait too see pics after!


----------



## twiggy56

Sorry iv been absent past couple days...been a busy lady with the OH away with work!

Its mad im coming back to your ticker reading *3 DAYS!!!!!!*

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Thank god the tan redness went down! Just mousiturise like a crazy woman so you dont peel or dry out at all :haha:

Soooo, what we got on the agenda today bridey!?


----------



## slb80

Eeekkkk getting excited for you now! X


----------



## Scamp

3 days, omg so exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance:
You got any last minute things to do? x


----------



## twiggy56

oooh she must be too busy to get on here! Thats a good thing though :winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

Here's me!

Very busy day today. Haircut first thing, then had to drive 10 miles south out of town to get our table plan/orders of service/table names. Then 30 miles back in the opposite direction to get to the registrar to pick up the wedding license :thumbup: We then had lunch at the venue, before having a meeting with the wedding co-ordinator to go over some last bits and bobs, and drop off all the stuff for the tables.

Got home, did some washing, had tea, then went to see my flowergirl and family now that they have arrived from America. Home at half 9, Mum phoned, then my bridesmaid, and I've only just sat down now. Phew!

3 more sleeps :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Arlandria

2 SLEEPS!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

aww thanks for keepin us upto date! Love hearing all the stuff you're doing in the run-up! :happydance:

All sounds hectic but an exciting hectic at the same time! Probably exactly what you need to keep the nerves away...would be awful to sit there stewing :wacko:

Still in disbelief your ticker says 2 days...I remember seeing your ticker at my stage and thinking 'thats so close!' :yipee:

If you get a min, let us know how you'v got on today...we're all so excited for you and love sharing in the excitement! :flower:


----------



## Jin

booflebump said:


> Here's me!
> Then 30 miles back in the opposite direction to get to the registrar to pick up the wedding license

Do you need to pick up a wedding license before you get married? I didn't know this!


----------



## booflebump

Jin, because we are having a religious ceremony, we need to take the marriage license with us to give to the minister. If you have a civil ceremony, the registrar takes it with her. We are in Scotland, so not sure if it's the same in England

Another manic busy day! Catsitter came round this morning, then I went and got waxed and my rings cleaned. Picked my bridesmaid up off the train, then we went out with my flowergirl, best man and Mr Boofs to the venue for the rehearsal. Met the rest of the bridal party and our folks there, along with the minister. Ran through the ceremony, and practiced our timings and where everyone has to stand. Even had to go over our vows and both Mr Boofs and I were not very far away from a tear! My tummy was doing flips :haha: 

We then all had dinner together, and we nipped in to Sainbos on our way home for some presents (champagne) and mints. I was up at 7am packing this morning, so don't have much left to put in my suitcase now! :thumbup:

Don't know if I will get on here again tomorrow, so if I don't, next time I will see you all will be as a Mrs! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Thank you for all your excitement and support :hugs: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Awww wowza boof your gettin married!!! Arrrrr

Good luck hun and enjoy it xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

Good luck honey, I hope you have as magical day as we did. 

I've just watched my mum's Goddaughter get married in Vegas this evening via webcam and sobbed throughout as we couldn't be there for them. Haha!!

Have a fantastic time and a little tip.. stand back for a minute and just 'watch' when having drinks and what not. It's that snapshot you'll never forget ;) xxxxx


----------



## Mynx

Aww hun, just 2 more sleeps, so exciting!!! 

It must feel so surreal tho that all this week has been manic yet there's been "normal" every day stuff to do as well that doesnt involve the wedding! I know I will feel a bit kinda displaced about doing routine regular stuff in the lead up to our wedding! 

Oooooo well if you dont manage to get on before the wedding, have a bloody fantastic day, and good advice from MrsVenn, stand back and take a few minutes out to just look around and enjoy the scene...apparently the day will go so quickly that it becomes a bit of a blur, so just enjoy and take your time :) Oh and congratulations when you become a Mrs and cant wait to see piccies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Scamp

Good luck and hope you have the most amazing time :hugs: Can't wait to see the pics. Enjoy every second of the day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

Aww boofs the day is nearly here!!!

So excited for you! Loved sharing the buildup and all your planning, feels like this has come round so quick...thank you for sharing the journey with us...I'm sure all the girls feel the same its been lovely :cloud9:

Soak up every second of the day, your going to be an amazing bride! I will be stalking for pics all day :haha:

Good luck darling...see you on the other side as a Mrs!!! :wohoo:


----------



## slb80

Just wanted to say it has been a pleasure watching you journey to becoming a mrs. Enjoy every second of you perfect day xxxx


----------



## Jin

So exciting!!!! Have a fantastic day x


----------



## princessellie

good luck babes, i hope its all you dreamed of :cloud9: x


----------



## Tiff

OMG I'm going to cry I am SO FRIGGIN' EXCITED FOR YOU. :rofl: :cry:

Have a blast tomorrow sweetie! Congrats on becoming a Mrs and thanks for sharing it all with us. Eeeep, I'm getting teary eyed now! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

GOOD LUCK FOR 2MORROW HUNNI xxx


----------



## twiggy56

awww, how excited will she be tonight?! Keep thinking of how shes getting on! aww!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

:wedding:HAPPY WEDDING DAY BOOFS!!!!!!!!! :wedding:


Hope you're having a beautiful day, will be thinking of how you're getting on all day!! Get us a sneaky pic uploaded as soon as you can! Dyyyyyying to see how it all went! :flower:

Soak it up Mrs Boofs!! :yipee:


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck today hunny. I hope u have a fab day xxx


----------



## honeybee2

woohooooo its here- its HERE! congratulations darling xx


----------



## Kte

Happy Wedding Day :flower:


----------



## Mynx

Congratulations sweetie!!! Woohooo!!!! :happydance: 

Hope you're having a great day hunny! xXx


----------



## SophieGrace

Congratulations Hun!! Hope You Had A Fab Day Hun :flower: xx


----------



## Arlandria

Congratulations MRS Boofs!!!! xxx :happydance:


----------



## slb80

Congratulations Mrs Boofs, Hope you had an amazing day x


----------



## slb80

Congratulations Mrs Boofs, Hope you had an amazing day x


----------



## booflebump

I'm MARRIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had the most amazing, wonderful day, I am so, so happy to be Mrs Boofs now!

Will pop a pic in GS :thumbup:

And of course will be back with a full wedding report soon!

xxx


----------



## NuKe

uhge congrats boofs!


----------



## twiggy56

Im probably going to tire it out but....

Congrats again MRS Boofs! :yipee:

Seen the piccy, you are such a beautiful bride!! You just look radiant hun...:flower:


----------



## honeybee2

hello hun congratulations! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## booflebump

Hello lovelies

Have popped some more pics in GS, but here is one of my frock :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







weddingedit1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 43


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats Mrs Boofs!
The pics are gorgeous x


----------



## LesleyP

Oh gorgeous!! Congratulations hun :D xx


----------



## sapphire20

Huge congrats, you looked gorgeous!! X


----------



## Scamp

Huge congrats hun :happydance::happydance: x


----------



## xkirstyx

congrats hun :D


----------



## BlaireUK

Ohh I LOVE your dress. It looks like a Suzanne Neville design?


----------



## twiggy56

love the gown!!! Very classy and beautiful....you done us proud! Stunning choice :flower:


----------



## MrsVenn

Congrtas again lovely! xxx


----------



## booflebump

Blaire - well spotted, it is a Suzanne Neville dress :kiss:


----------



## BlaireUK

booflebump said:


> Blaire - well spotted, it is a Suzanne Neville dress :kiss:

You are a lucky lady.... Suzanne's dresses are very special indeed. I tried a few on and they were amazing but opted for a designer called Christina Sposa who had a very similar style. Your dress is gorgeous.


----------



## princessellie

congrats babes, you looked gorgeous! x


----------



## booflebump

Thanks chick, hope your head isn't as sore as Georgies today! xxx


----------



## princessellie

no im fine, i puked last night and felt sober again straight away haha x


----------



## twiggy56

This thread name needs to read: Im married!!!! now :haha:


----------



## booflebump

:dohh: I'm on it! xxx


----------



## twiggy56

yay!! You're married!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Been on this forum bloody months waiting to say that! :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

you reminiscing about this time last week? :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

I just was on Twitter actually! This time last week, I think I was dancing about in my bare feet swishing my dress around :cloud9: Can't wait for our wedding dvd to come, although that will probably be another couple of weeks. Have made a start on my wedding report for you too :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

awww im so excited to read all the details, you planned it so well...im really interested to see how it all unfolded!

Love that you were dancing around swishing your dress :cloud9: 

How do you feel now its over? Really happy and fulfilled it went perfect? or a little sad its done? A bit of both?


----------



## booflebump

A bit of both, I have so much to look forward to I can't really be sad, but there is definately a come down period. I was so tired, I don't think I felt normal again till Wednesday :haha: But it was perfect, and you do definately run on adrenaline for the first few days after :cloud9: 

I would do it all over again in a heartbeat, but I'm very excited about what's around the corner for us xxx


----------



## honeybee2

ah Im so envious of you boofs! I cant wait to be in your situation but at the same time I dont want it to come round! Im so looking forward to future events though!


----------



## slb80

I am so happy for you! congratulations again Mrs Boofs xx


----------



## Jin

Congratulations Mrs!

Can't wait till it's my turn.


----------



## superbecks

Congratulations, hope u had a lovely day xx


----------



## honeybee2

boofs, i think you may have converted me to men in kilts!:flasher:


----------



## booflebump

^^ Ooo-er Missus! They do look so handsome in their kilts, I must admit. Plus it's always nice finding out what's underneath :winkwink:

One of the scottish wedding magazines have asked me to send some pics in for their real-life weddings section after seeing a couple on twitter - no guarantee obviously of being featured but I would actually DIE if we got chosen! 

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

oooh well good luck honey xx


----------



## Tiff

I have to say, I rather came around to kilts myself. I'm still not a huge fan of them though. :neutral: I think its more because I dislike bowties _immensely!_ They're so cheesy!!! :blush: And that's what comes with P's kilt rental. 

I asked him if he would mind wearing a tie but he told me that it isn't tradition to wear a tie? :shrug: I told him about you guys actually, and said that if people in Scotland felt comfortable enough to wear a tie than surely he can as well?

Is it tradition to wear a bowtie? :blush: Sorry, I just know nothing about it all. :blush:


----------



## booflebump

think the very traditional kilt outfit is to wear a bowtie, especially with the formal Bonnie Prince Charlie kilt jacket (black with silver buttons). However, times have moved on and with the less formal jackets available (like the tweed my boys wore), and even with the very formal, the cravat ties are more in fashion, for all ages xxxI


----------



## Tiff

Hmm, maybe that's why! The only jacket that comes with the kilt rental is the Prince Charles jacket, there aren't any other options. Ahh, well that makes sense then. So much that I don't know about it. :blush:


----------



## booflebump

Cravat ties are still acceptable with the formal jacket :) The bowties are nice too, as long as they aren't on red faced old men which I'm sure your OH is not! x


----------



## marley2580

Yeah, Barry's wearing a cravat with his outfit


----------



## twiggy56

J is also doing a cravat! I dont like bowties either! 

Its a silk pre-scrunched one so its fool proof! :thumbup:


----------

